# HR10-250 & Vonage



## robbiec (Apr 11, 2007)

HR10-250, Vonage & Comcast hi-speed...

I've been using the following for a while for dialing in:

Dial in: (None)
Prefix: 12122773895
Call Wait: *70,*99,,#096,,
Tone: Tone
Avail.: Off
Tone Dect: ON

All has been working great til a few weeks ago. Now I'm getting "Phone Busy" error.

I dialed 12122773895 and get no longer in service message. I have tried to change to a local call in number with no luck. I've tried the local number in both Dial in and Prefix positions, no go!

I know there is really no need to call in except to get updates (I have 6.3c) thou I have noticed it seems to "set the clock" during call ins, I was just wondering if anyone knows of a new 212 area code that may work. Thanks, Rob


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Same problem here.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5047507&


----------



## ebnozn (Dec 16, 2004)

Same issue with my HR10-250 and Vonage. Had the old 2122773895 # as part of my dialing prefix. Changed that to 2129203005 as part of my prefix (full prefix is ,#019,,12129203005,) and back up & running again.

Just in case this helps anyone, my settings are as follows (I'm live in the 972 area code and have Vonage), working on both an HR10-250 and an old Philips DSR704;

I set my area code to 212 and picked a 212 local # even though I'm in 972. Choice shouldn't matter as this setting will be ignored due to dial prefix containing the real #.

Dial-In Number: 2129203005
Dial Prefix: ,#019,,12129203005,
Call Waiting Prefix: *99,
Phone Available: Off
Dial Tone Detect: Off 

Hope this helps...

Ebn


----------



## jpeckinp (Apr 9, 2006)

Give it some time and it won't matter Vonage won't exsist if Verizon gets there way.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

You can also try going to "ip2location.com" to see from which city your internet connection is originating. If there's a local Vonage number for that city, try that as your dial-in number. Theory here is keeping the distance between your ISP and D* phone lines as short as possible, you'll get a "cleaner" connection.

I'm a recent HR10 to HR20 defector, but I still have an HDVR2 that needs to phone home every now and then. I live in the burbs north of NYC, but dial a Brooklyn number because that's where my Verizon FIOS connection originates from. I get about a 75% connect rate this way, which isn't too bad, I guess.

I still miss my HR10, but one small consolation is that the HR20 doesn't have to be connected to a phone line, unless you want to use PPV or see Caller ID on screen, which works about 1 in 5 times for me! 

/steve


----------



## mp3jockey (Jan 29, 2004)

Works for me (Phoenix area)...the settings:

Dial-In Number: 2129203005
Dial Prefix: ,#019,,12129203005,
Call Waiting Prefix: *99,
Phone Available: Off
Dial Tone Detect: Off 
---------------------------------
Thanks to the OP for that info!
Only problem I've had: seems to want to call out 4-6 times daily, even with a successful connect, so I just unplug the darn thing!
Great forum...saved me about $30 a month in landline fees getting rid of COX!

jock


----------



## STL (Feb 10, 2005)

robbiec said:


> I dialed 12122773895 and get no longer in service message.


You must have misdialed b/c I just called the number and it seems to be working just fine. I heard typical modem tones. I think it's pretty clear that Vonage has change something on their side and they're rolling it out in phases. It happened to a coworker of mine in April -- he even asked me if mine still worked and I did several test calls at the time and mine did. Then come May mine stopped working. The coworker and I don't live in the same area of St. Louis so a phased roll-out might by Vonage might explain why it took almost of month longer to affect me. Anyhow, I think we all need to start calling Vonage to let them know they better fix it!!


----------



## STL (Feb 10, 2005)

The setting that both mp3jockey and ebnozn detail don't seem to work for me. I had been using just 12122773895 as the dail-in number (with no other special settings) for over a year without any issues -- until early this month when it suddenly stopped working.


----------



## Onazuka (Sep 22, 2001)

mp3jockey said:


> Works for me (Phoenix area)...the settings:
> 
> Dial-In Number: 2129203005
> Dial Prefix: ,#019,,12129203005,
> ...


Each DirecTV TiVO tries to make 2 calls. One is the call you are making to the NY number in your settings. However, there is another call that goes to a DirecTV 800 number (that you can't change) and is used for things like PPV and possibly upgrades. If you have a phone number in your dial prefix Vonage uses that number always so your TiVo can NEVER connect to the DirectTV 800 number so it keeps trying multiple times a day forever. You Vonage bill will look like it's trying the 2129203005 number since it's in your dial prefix but it's really trying the DirecTV 800 number. That's why it's not really a good idea to put a number in the dial prefix, but some people have to do it since they can't connect any other way.

My TiVo is connected to Vonage and I just use a regular local phone number without any dial prefix or having to calling NY. Once Comcast increased my uplink speed from 384K to 768K and I switched from the crappy LinkSys phone adaptor to a DLink phone adaptor, my TiVO calls fine through Vonage to both the local number and the DirecTV 800 number.


----------



## robbiec (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions! I tried them all, but nothing worked for me. After 52 days of no call-ins, and much annoyance of the nag messages, I tried my original settings and what do know it worked! I don't know what changed! 

Thanks again,

Rob...


----------



## mp3jockey (Jan 29, 2004)

Just left out the PREFIX, used one of the Local Phoenix Dial In numbers...has been working for about two weeks now without a hitch. No multiple calls (Thx Onazuka). It does make the occassional call to the Dtv 800 number, but not multiple calls throughout the day as before.

With the above technique, I tried using both Call Waiting disable codes, but both returned an error: " Phone line in use". Once I eliminated the Call waiting code ( dont really need it anyway), its been working ever since...

jock


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

Vonage


----------



## STL (Feb 10, 2005)

In mid-April, a coworker's DirecTiVo stopped being able to make it's daily call via Vonage. At the time I verified my still worked with the following settings: 
1-212-277-3895 
none 
none 
tone 
off 
off 
But by early May, my HD DirecTiVo unit had also stopped being able to make a successful call via Vonage. Both our setups had been working fine for a couple years and neither of use had recently made any settings or network changes. So it sure seems like Vonage is making behind the scene changes (probably trying to cut costs) that are causing this. I've tried the settings mentioned in posts above (both with and without the prefix stuff) and still cannot get my unit to make a successful call. I sent an email to Vonage today letting them know I'll switch service if they cannot get their service working like it was.


----------



## LionsAholic (Jul 14, 2006)

I don't know if Vonage has made any changes, but I wonder if the 6.3d update did anything to the modem. My HR-250 hasn't been able to make any calls home since 5-14 but my R-10 connects just fine and they both have the exact same dial settings. I use the 212 number with ,, *70,,*99 in the prefix for both units. To test my line I picked up a handset while forcing a call and could hear modem tones,so it may be failing during negotiating. Oddly enough after rebooting the unit it will say last call "succeeded"?


----------



## STL (Feb 10, 2005)

LionsAholic,
I don't think it was 6.3d because I had that upgrade for at least several weeks (if not longer) before I started having the problems with Vonage. I'm also having other problems with making voice calls with Vonage so I'm pretty sure they've mess something up on their end. IIRC, the non-HD DirecTiVos have always had an easier time making their calls. That said, my coworker's TiVo having the problem with Vonage is actually a non-HD model.


----------



## Beckzilla (Jan 27, 2005)

mp3jockey said:


> Just left out the PREFIX, used one of the Local Phoenix Dial In numbers...has been working for about two weeks now without a hitch. No multiple calls (Thx Onazuka). It does make the occassional call to the Dtv 800 number, but not multiple calls throughout the day as before.
> 
> With the above technique, I tried using both Call Waiting disable codes, but both returned an error: " Phone line in use". Once I eliminated the Call waiting code ( dont really need it anyway), its been working ever since...
> 
> jock


 I tried this with many different local numbers and wont connect. Any help?


----------



## ptalbot (Jul 10, 2006)

Can someone post a non-NY working number that I can try? Neither of my HR10-250s will connect anymore...like others, had been working with the NY number for a long, long, time. No more. One of my units won't record anymore and says it needs to make the call home to authorize the account.

Thanks, 
Pat


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Both my HD and SD TiVo's stopped working at the end of April. I tried the settings above but they don't work either...


----------



## scotzman (Apr 28, 2003)

Just got off the phone with DTV... what a disaster. I ended up calling Vonage first and they passed the buck to DTV... 

My first call to tech support was somewhat helpful. The guy told me to try this:

1-212-277-3895
none
*99,,*79,,#034 (could also try #019)
tone
off
off

This of course did not work and since I was calling tech support on my phone, I had to call back if there was a problem. My second call after many failed attempts (the error was always "could not connect") was ridiculous. The guy had no idea what I was talking about and ended up transferring me to integrated billing... why? I have no idea. This guy ended up acting like he could help and eventually sat there silent then said "Ummm, CLICK!" He hung up!

The third attempt again found me speaking to some clueless guy. He continued to ask me if I had the phone plugged in... duh, I never thought of that! I explained to him that my box would not dial out on my Vonage phone line. He suggested a new box. I informed him that my box was still able to dial out on my land line (which I waited to disconnect just in case this happened). So he suggested that I just use the land line... how brilliant. I informed him that I would be turning that off in favor of Vonage. He did not even share the information that I got from the first guy and when I told him about it he acted like he knew about it. I asked to be moved up to a higher tech person and he said, "This is as high as it goes, level 2 is the highest level." He said that the problem was with Vonage.

Let me say this, when I pick up my phone and dial *99 then *79 a voice came on and said, "Do Not Disturb has been disabled on this phone." But the dial tone doesn't come back after that... seems like a problem to me. I also tried *99 then *70 then #034, which again has a message that says that number is not something or other. Trying #019 does the same thing...

So it's back to Vonage again... unless someone has found something out.


----------



## mp3jockey (Jan 29, 2004)

Well: the Hr10 stopped successfully connecting on 6/4. I have tried everything: prefix, no prefix, NY numbers in the prefix, no numbers in the prefix. I have called the access numbers with the handset, so I know they are working. Emailed Vonage, and here is their solution, which did NOT work for me either. Maybe it will for you. I have a Motorola Adapter, btw:
-----------------------------------------------------------
We understand from your email that you are experiencing issues with the connection of Direct TV.

We have made certain changes from our side and request you to do the following from your side to get everything fixed:

NOTE: Please do unplug the phone cables from the router before this
procedure.

1. Power off router, modem and computer.

2. Plug power cable back to modem, wait for 2 minutes till it boots up.

3. Plug power cable back to Motorola MTA router, wait for 2 minutes till it boots up. The Power light on the MTA should turn solid.

4. Connect computers to the PC port of the router as it was connected before. Power on the computer. Your Internet connection should work fine.

5. If you are able to go online, and the power light is lit up connect a telephone to the "LINE 2" of the Motorola router using a standard phone line.

6. Wait at least five minutes for the Phone Adapter to boot completely, there may be updates that need to be downloaded such as new firmware or changes to your features.

NOTE: Do not interrupt the configuration process by unplugging the power during the startup process. Interruption of the startup may result in interruption of service.

7. Pick up your telephone receiver and listen for a dial tone. If you hear a dial tone, try to make a test call and check for the audio quality.

We recommend you to try using following numbers from your direct tv.

(212) 238-4220 
(212) 267-4040 
(212) 271-7103 
(212) 386-0500 
(212) 416-1980 
(212) 417-7980 
(212) 651-0497 
(212) 651-9408 
(212) 655-3000 
(212) 676-5340 
---------------------------
I tried several of the above NY numbers with NO success. Vonage seems to be clueless on this issue. Maybe its time to look for a land line provider, since I havent read where anyone has had any consistent success with any other VOIP provider. I tried entering #034 in my handset, but I get to the "0", and it tells me they were unable to connect the call...

jock


----------



## STL (Feb 10, 2005)

#034, etc. are "codes" for the TiVo itself and not something that should work dialing manually. That said, I growing tired of Vonage's excuses. It's obvious they changed something to break this but they refuse to do much to resolve it! If their service won't work with my HR10-205 then I might as well cancel them and just use my cell exclusively. That means I'll have to use the serial port on the TiVo to make the daily calls -- or I'll resort to hacking the unit.


----------



## scotzman (Apr 28, 2003)

STL said:


> #034, etc. are "codes" for the TiVo itself and not something that should work dialing manually. That said, I growing tired of Vonage's excuses. It's obvious they changed something to break this but they refuse to do much to resolve it! If their service won't work with my HR10-205 then I might as well cancel them and just use my cell exclusively. That means I'll have to use the serial port on the TiVo to make the daily calls -- or I'll resort to hacking the unit.


How does one go about using the serial port?

I am totally clueless...


----------



## STL (Feb 10, 2005)

You should be able to find the details in an existing thread (or two). That's how I found out. Just do a few searches. Be aware that you will have to build or buy a special cable for this.


----------



## scotzman (Apr 28, 2003)

STL said:


> You should be able to find the details in an existing thread (or two). That's how I found out. Just do a few searches. Be aware that you will have to build or buy a special cable for this.


Thanks.

By the way, my DTiVo made a call all on it's own yesterday. No idea how, I wasn't trying to make it call, but it did. No dialing prefix, just the 212 number and ,,*99,,*70,, in call waiting prefix. It wasn't even a test call, it was "connect to DVR service now" call.


----------



## RightHere (Dec 17, 2002)

As soon as my HR10-250 tries to dial a code to set the modem speed (like #034 or #019), I get some error message (like "the call can't be completed as dialed"). Actually, I get that as soon as I hit #0. I know it's a code for the Tivo, but it should be ignored by the Vonage device. I suspect that it USED to be ignored, but there was an update that causes those keys to be used for something else.

The modem doesn't work at the high speeds. If I can't slow it down, it won't connect.

I also think it must be something that Vonage changed (mine stopped making calls in early May).

Anyone know how to check the firmware version on the Vonage device? Perhaps it's a new version that has this problem?


----------



## mtmra70 (Nov 12, 2002)

My DirecTiVo is also not working (I have the Philips SD one). I was using #034 and a NY number but now I cant get it to work. Vonage is detecting the #034 and if I remove it and the NY number, the test works fine. When I do a manual connect, no dice.

Hopefully someone finds an answer. Im about ready to dump DirecTV and/or Vonage - had enough of both of their hardaches.


----------



## STL (Feb 10, 2005)

For the record, mine use to work (calling a the NY number noted above) without slowing down the HR10's modem with any codes. Some have even said those codes don't even really anything to the modem in the HR10.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

So, has anyone else's connection suddenly worked this week? Both my boxes successfully connected this week for the first time in over 2 months. Yeah....

Now if I can get my HR10 to stop locking up and rebooting!!


----------



## Jeproks (May 2, 2002)

Although I have Sunrocket, mine stopped working last April and all of a sudden, my boxes successfully connected this week.


----------



## RightHere (Dec 17, 2002)

Jeproks said:


> Although I have Sunrocket, mine stopped working last April and all of a sudden, my boxes successfully connected this week.


Mine started connecting again on the 28th.

Could be a coincidence, but I thought I had 6.3c on the box and noticed this week that it's running 6.3d. Maybe I've had it for a while (judging from other threads here, it has been going out for a while). But it might be worth checking.


----------

